# Orlando, week of March 14



## montygz (Feb 26, 2015)

We are looking for a stay of at least 5 nights starting on the 14th or 15th of March in the Orlando attractions area. 

Bonnet Creek is our favorite, but not a must.

Thanks!


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 26, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you still Looking?


----------



## montygz (Mar 2, 2015)

*Couldn't reply because of stored messages quota issue*

Someone offered me a stay at Bonnet Creek.

When I attempted to reply, I got this message.

_XXXXX has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
_
I hope the person who sent me the offer will see this and clear out some space so we can do the deal!

Thanks!


----------



## montygz (Mar 4, 2015)

*I have found a reservation*

Thanks for all who made an offer, but I have found a reservation!


----------

